# Scumbag Jamie Oliver Gives job to convicted paedophile



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

What a piece of sh*i*t Jamie Oliver is. I hope the paedophile and Jamie both get what's coming to them. What is going on in this country?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/11166299/Jamie-Oliver-takes-on-paedophile-as-restaurant-apprentice.html


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Really odd move


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

hope he gets raped


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Desperate for publicity celebrity chef ..... we'll await the 'I never gave permission to use my name' follow up article next year.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

ENJOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Normsky said:


> ENJOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYY.


Peadophilia is commonly practiced amongt satanists such as yourself is it not?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

guy did a lot for healthy school meals to be fair to him I remember all through school we'd been eating sausage buttys and pizza slices and absolute rubbish then in final year this cvnt came along on some health drive and they stopped selling all the good (unhealthy) stuff and replaced it with his menu of healthy sh1t.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Normsky said:


> ENJOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYY.


 :blink:

need to go, need to start the fire, cleansing fire


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> guy did a lot for healthy school meals to be fair to him I remember all through school we'd been eating sausage buttys and pizza slices and absolute rubbish then in final year this cvnt came along on some health drive and they stopped selling all the good (unhealthy) stuff and replaced it with his menu of healthy sh1t.


guess what the kids are served today?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> guess what the kids are served today?


go on...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> go on...


last weeks options

View attachment 160193


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> last weeks options
> 
> View attachment 160193


Lol it's better than the turkey twizzlers we were fed on :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol it's better than the turkey twizzlers we were fed on :lol:


parent pay platform mate, schools finger print the kids on the first day and bill you for the food, trips, books etc

just seen the little tyke bought chicken nuggets and 5 ketchup sachets - great fun spying on your kids.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> parent pay platform mate, schools finger print the kids on the first day and bill you for the food, trips, books etc
> 
> just seen the little tyke bought chicken nuggets and 5 ketchup sachets - great fun spying on your kids.


That's quality, how old's the young un? I've got a 5 year old lad but he won't eat unless he takes a packed lunch.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> That's quality, how old's the young un? I've got a 5 year old lad but he won't eat unless he takes a packed lunch.


secondary school - 14 next week.

Technologies just starting to match expectation imo, I get a txt from the house alarm when he leaves and a txt from school if he hasn`t arrived before registration lol

poor kids got no chance.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> secondary school - 14 next week.
> 
> Technologies just starting to match expectation imo, I get a txt from the house alarm when he leaves and a txt from school if he hasn`t arrived before registration lol
> 
> poor kids got no chance.


 :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

well thanks to jamie we all no where to find the c*nt now


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

What concerns me more is how the hell did the piece of sh!t only get 4 years for raping a 12 year old? I honestly do not understand that.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i got 3 years for knockin a copper to the ground and puting his helmit on my head ,no comparrison its a fckin joke.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

vetran said:


> i got 3 years for knockin a copper to the ground and puting his helmit on my head ,no comparrison its a fckin joke.


You might have got less if you had put your helmet on his head.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> secondary school - 14 next week.
> 
> Technologies just starting to match expectation imo, I get a txt from the house alarm when he leaves and a txt from school if he hasn`t arrived before registration lol
> 
> poor kids got no chance.


Haha hahahahaha where we're you when I was 14, i may have had half a chance :lol:


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> What a piece of sh*i*t Jamie Oliver is. I hope the paedophile and Jamie both get what's coming to them. What is going on in this country?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/11166299/Jamie-Oliver-takes-on-paedophile-as-restaurant-apprentice.html


the parents of the raped girl should ask jamie would he be happy if they gave the lad a job after doing same to jamies kid. its just free publicity to these egotistical pricks on tv they think there being clever wit no compassion for anyone else but themselves.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd rather have him in the kitchen cooking then stuffing one into 12 year olds to be fair. He's out of prison, his time is done, he's in society regardless of working for Jamie Oliver. I don't see why old Jimbo has come under fire. All the profits from that restaurant go to charity so the dude is contributing to society which is far better than taking like other people who could just claim benefits and commit crime to survive.

Plus, it's hard to judge when we don't know the full story of the original case. For all we know that 12 year old said she was 16 and was well up for it. Things arnt always as they seem and when your source of info is mainstream media it's NEVER what it seems.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

rocky666 said:


> the parents of the raped girl should ask jamie would he be happy if they gave the lad a job after doing same to jamies kid. its just free publicity to these egotistical pricks on tv they think there being clever wit no compassion for anyone else but themselves.


I'd be suprised if Jamie has gone to the papers, more likely the papers have gone to him. He doesn't need the £200 back hander for a ****ty news story does he


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> *You might have got less if you had put your helmet on his head.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> maybe, but i couldent be assed bending down


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

And @merkelman still can't find work, time to bust out the dolly mixtures....

And lol at the irony of the restaurant name the paedo got hired at


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd rather have him in the kitchen cooking then stuffing one into 12 year olds to be fair. He's out of prison, his time is done, he's in society regardless of working for Jamie Oliver. I don't see why old Jimbo has come under fire. All the profits from that restaurant go to charity so the dude is contributing to society which is far better than taking like other people who could just claim benefits and commit crime to survive.
> 
> Plus, it's hard to judge when we don't know the full story of the original case. For all we know that 12 year old said she was 16 and was well up for it. Things arnt always as they seem and when your source of info is mainstream media it's NEVER what it seems.


Would you let a convicted paedophile babysit your kids if you paid him £50? By your logic he'd be ok since he's earning an honest living.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

In my ideal world he should have been hanged.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Would you let a convicted paedophile babysit your kids if you paid him £50? By your logic he'd be ok since he's earning an honest living.


Working in a kitchen or baby sitting kids is a bit different.

I agree with Tekkers on this. It's far better he is working and kept occupied. If he is not working and has a lot of free time I would worry what he is doing with his time.

Saying that, would I want to employ him? No I wouldn't but I wouldn't call someone else scum for doing so.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

perhaps jamie likes 12 year old girls as well,so can relate to his new employee.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

the 4 years term may be because he was barely an adult at the time of the offence?

according to his defence team, I`m not defending him in any way.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> And @merkelman thinks restuarant work is beneath him, time to bust out the dolly mixtures....
> 
> And lol at the irony of the restaurant name the paedo got hired at


would love to know what Jules is making of all this


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

vetran said:


> i got 3 years for knockin a copper to the ground and puting his helmit on my head ,no comparrison its a fckin joke.


You Sr are my hero


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Unfair to say Jamie is a scumbag!! He's done some great work tbf if only by highlighting the fact something needed doing. As much of his work is aimed at giving kids a break including young offenders had he given it to an offender who steals cars repeatedly would that make it ok..his job is not to play god and decide who's crime was more terrible than the other but to do good work getting these kids off the streets and I personally think he does a good job.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

If paedos aren't rehabilitated into society then they get lost in the system and can go and hide and are able to reoffend. Keeping them in plain site makes it easier to keep an eye on them.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Would you let a convicted paedophile babysit your kids if you paid him £50? By your logic he'd be ok since he's earning an honest living.


How can you even compare working in a kitchen to babysitting kids.

By 'your logic' you'd rather be paying him benefits. That's odd


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Unfair to say Jamie is a scumbag!! He's done some great work tbf if only by highlighting the fact something needed doing. As much of his work is aimed at giving kids a break including young offenders had he given it to an offender who steals cars repeatedly would that make it ok..his job is not to play god and decide who's crime was more terrible than the other but to do good work getting these kids off the streets and I personally think he does a good job.


12 kids a year get 6 months poncing about in a kitchen.

my mate Nick attempts to rehabilitate 1200 of the worst kids from the poorest houses in our district BEFORE they offend and gets his budget cut by 20%

lets see Oliver set up a proper foundation like the old days

edit - ranting now

lets see the celebrity chef fund the kitchen for St Wilfreds for 18 months, make a real difference to more than his bank balance

http://www.stwilfridscentre.org/


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I know it's an emotional subject close to peoples hearts,

But..

The guys served his time, he's paid his dues and is now being employed by a outfit set up to employee disadvantaged people and convicted people.

Isn't that exactly how the system should work?

He's not working with kids, never will be able to, and he's contribution to society through paying tax rather than taking benefits at least.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv actually known more than 1 convicted paedophile (prior to crimes) and if you actually understand the real depth of it you can almost sympathise in a wierd but also a regretful way. They can't help being attracted to kids any more or less than a gay man is attracted to other men, or I to slaggy women. Alot of paedophiles loathe themselves for how they feel, and id hazard a guess that most restrain themselves and only a small number give in to their desires and 'nonse'. And when it's a case of post pubescent girls it's a whole different story entirely. Nature tells the male of all species to have a sexual interest in the female as soon as it is capable of reproducing. Which in humans is anywhere between 12-14. A 19 year old KID acting out on such natural instincts is a tricky moral subject and if he actually did force himself on her then the cvnt deserves a beating but if it was a case of her concenting and it being statutory rape... We will never know because we wernt there.

No man can deny that at some point in their life theyv seen a girl and thought 'I would' only to later discover she is under age, it's happened to all of us. In the eyes of the law, the media, and most of society you are all sick nonses. All of you.

Tekkers keeping **** real since 2012.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv actually known more than 1 convicted paedophile (prior to crimes) and if you actually understand the real depth of it you can almost sympathise in a wierd but also a regretful way. They can't help being attracted to kids any more or less than a gay man is attracted to other men, or I to slaggy women. Alot of paedophiles loathe themselves for how they feel, and id hazard a guess that most restrain themselves and only a small number give in to their desires and 'nonse'. And when it's a case of post pubescent girls it's a whole different story entirely. Nature tells the male of all species to have a sexual interest in the female as soon as it is capable of reproducing. Which in humans is anywhere between 12-14. A 19 year old KID acting out on such natural instincts is a tricky moral subject and if he actually did force himself on her then the cvnt deserves a beating but if it was a case of her concenting and it being statutory rape... We will never know because we wernt there.
> 
> No man can deny that at some point in their life theyv seen a girl and thought 'I would' only to later discover she is under age, it's happened to all of us. In the eyes of the law, the media, and most of society you are all sick nonses. All of you.
> 
> Tekkers keeping **** real since 2012.


From the article -



> He initially claimed the sex was consensual but later admitted raping a child under 13 after she told friends he had forced himself on her after she rejected his advances.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> From the article -


Cut him.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cut him.


but not with a Jamie Oliver Kitchen bread knife - blunt as fvck


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Peadophilia is commonly practiced amongt satanists such as yourself is it not?


Actually I think you will find Christians are involved in the biggest organised raping of children in history, something called the church.

Rape kids, ship priests away, cover up, repeat.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Normsky said:


> Actually I think you will find Christians are involved in the biggest organised raping of children in history, something called the church.
> 
> Rape kids, ship priests away, cover up, repeat.


I`m a Christian mate - be more specific with your finger pointing or next you`ll get someone saying all Muslim taxi drivers are biggest organised rapists of children currently

what, what.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> How can you even compare working in a kitchen to babysitting kids.
> 
> By 'your logic' you'd rather be paying him benefits. That's odd


Pay him benifits? Nah, I'd rather see him cut, just like you would.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Unfair to say Jamie is a scumbag!! He's done some great work tbf if only by highlighting the fact something needed doing. As much of his work is aimed at giving kids a break including young offenders had he given it to an offender who steals cars repeatedly would that make it ok..his job is not to play god and decide who's crime was more terrible than the other but to do good work getting these kids off the streets and I personally think he does a good job.


What's worse? Some guy stealing a load of cars or some guy raping a 12 year old girl?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Pay him benifits? Nah, I'd rather see him cut, just like you would.


But that's not one of the 2 options unfortunately. So if it's a toss up between getting him back on track and earning a living or me paying for his flat and Internet connection I'd rather him in the kitchens.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> What's worse? Some guy stealing a load of cars or some guy raping a 12 year old girl?


What's the age and model of the car?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's like all this stuff in the papers about that Ched Evans footballer who's just been let out after serving a rape sentence and going back to playing football.

I can see arguments for both sides to be fair, not a decision I'd like to have to make.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

As I alredy said hang him.

Seriously no offend but to all people who says "he served his time he payed to the society" and bla bla bla what if the 12 years old was your daughter?

Would you still think this progressive bulls1ts or take a knife and cut some stuff off him?

Be real.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> What's worse? Some guy stealing a load of cars or some guy raping a 12 year old girl?


Both are cnuts.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

A lot of proclaimed Christians not following their Messiah's teachings to be forgiving and loving.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Normsky said:


> A lot of proclaimed Christians not following their Messiah's teachings to be forgiving and loving.


Very true actually.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Who gives a fcuk what Oliver has done in the past

you don't take on pedos! He has a load of young

kids himself, he going to have him baby sit too!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

End of the day, whether you like it or not, the system requires that a person serves their time and is then put back in to society.

Hang them etc are not options. So the choice is, nobody ever employs him. He has too much time on his hands and claims benefits. Or he can be employed away from children, have less time to think about his urges and be more likely to be caught if he repeat offends.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> :blink:
> 
> need to go, need to start the fire, cleansing fire


very tasteless picture and wording mate , im not sure if you know where that picture is from ? - its a couple of the Auschwitz concentration camp cremation furnaces.

im all for stringing pedo's up by their balls and skinning them alive , but i dont see the need for a holocaust reference.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

aqualung said:


> very tasteless picture and wording mate , im not sure if you know where that picture is from ? - its a couple of the Auschwitz concentration camp cremation furnaces.
> 
> im all for stringing pedo's up by their balls and skinning them alive , but i dont see the need for a holocaust reference.


stringing skinning burning them alive the same thing really, pedophiles in my opinion are on the same level as Josef Mengele experimenting on children of Auschwitz, so this picture fits perfect lol

edit: I was born in Auschwitz (Oswiecim) no need for the history lesson here


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> What's worse? Some guy stealing a load of cars or some guy raping a 12 year old girl?


so your problem should be with the law not jamie oliver. Doubt hes even met the bloke either. Also while its still sick I wouldn't really call it a paedophile, best blowjob i remember was from a 13 year old (when i was 14)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Can someone knock up a quick list of the crimes that rule out being able to make a living after you've served your time, just so I know what to be outraged at


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

While there are no laws to string up these type of offenders we have to use best judgement when they are returned to society.

To have this person working and paying his own way where he is kept an eye on and is not allowed near young girls is far better than having him on the social in a paid for flat ,time on his hands to do god knows what and not being productive to anyone.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> so your problem should be with the law not jamie oliver. Doubt hes even met the bloke either. Also while its still sick I wouldn't really call it a paedophile, best blowjob i remember was from a 13 year old (when i was 14)


point I hinted at earlier - the guy was barely an adult at the time.

while not defending him in any way.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> Unfair to say Jamie is a scumbag!! He's done some great work tbf if only by highlighting the fact something needed doing. As much of his work is aimed at giving kids a break including young offenders had he given it to an offender who steals cars repeatedly would that make it ok..his job is not to play god and decide who's crime was more terrible than the other but to do good work getting these kids off the streets and I personally think he does a good job.


I kind of agree with this. I think if a person has served time for the crime they should be allowed back into society. I am not defending him at all and would question his sentence, but he has served his punishment, his debt to society. Sort of like the footballer just now who is back on a 250k a year wage after serving jail time for rape. He has done his time. It is his right to now go and lead a normal life.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> I kind of agree with this. I think if a person has served time for the crime they should be allowed back into society. I am not defending him at all and would question his sentence, but he has served his punishment, his debt to society. Sort of like the footballer just now who is back on a 250k a year wage after serving jail time for rape. He has done his time. It is his right to now go and lead a normal life.


he`s not got a contract yet and he`s certainly not welcome to go live near @harrison180`s misses place


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> he`s not got a contract yet and he`s certainly not welcome to go live near @harrison180`s misses place


Haha to right mate. Not bloody welcome


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> he`s not got a contract yet and he`s certainly not welcome to go live near @harrison180`s misses place


You could argue he not only got a 3 year jail term by also lost 750k in wages. Again I am not defending the crime. What I am saying is it his right to lead a normal life after he has spent his conviction (which he has). What's the alternative? Anyone with even a speeding ticket is refused the right to work?

We can pick and choose what crimes should be held against someone like that. If the punishment is served he has paid his debt to society. Again the jail term might be contested but he served what he was given


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> You could argue he not only got a 3 year jail term by also lost 750k in wages. Again I am not defending the crime. What I am saying is it his right to lead a normal life after he has spent his conviction (which he has). What's the alternative? Anyone with even a speeding ticket is refused the right to work?
> 
> We can pick and choose what crimes should be held against someone like that. If the punishment is served he has paid his debt to society. Again the jail term might be contested but he served what he was given


unfortunately you seem to be in awe of this footballer, I hear this regularly but the argument doesn`t hold water. All crimes are not equal and my own personal opinion is rape is one of the most heinous.

If he can`t get a job after coming out, my heart bleeds for him.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> unfortunately you seem to be in awe of this footballer, I hear this regularly but the argument doesn`t hold water. All crimes are not equal and my own personal opinion is rape is one of the most heinous.
> 
> If he can`t get a job after coming out, my heart bleeds for him.


how is he in awe of the footballer? he made a pretty solid point that after serving his time why shouldn't he be allowed to continue his life in his chosen profession


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> how is he in awe of the footballer? he made a pretty solid point that after serving his time why shouldn't he be allowed to continue his life in his chosen profession


are you saying Harold Shipman should have been able to carry on as a family GP then?

Fred West lay your nan a patio?

Jimmy Saville run a "Mr Chuckles" kids disco and animal experience?

trainee chef is scum and shouldnt get a job, rich boy footballer should be given a second chance, in awe mate,


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> are you saying Harold Shipman should have been able to carry on as a family GP then?
> 
> Fred West lay your nan a patio?
> 
> ...


So you think that two multiple murderers and a man accused of 30+ sexual assualts would have been given the opportunity to serve their time and then go back to their old jobs?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> So you think that two multiple murderers and a man accused of 30+ sexual assualts would have been given the opportunity to serve their time and then go back to their old jobs?


thats what he`s saying, I disagree.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> thats what he`s saying, I disagree.


is he? show me where. also I dont think you quite got what I was saying


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> is he? show me where. also I dont think you quite got what I was saying





> If the punishment is served he has paid his debt to society





> What I am saying is it his right to lead a normal life after he has spent his conviction (which he has)


yet if the guy wasn`t a footballer or sportsman @Delhi would be demanding his balls on a stick (probably)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> yet if the guy wasn`t a footballer or sportsman @Delhi would be demanding his balls on a stick (probably)


yes. now answer me this question. do you think a person who has committed 10+ murders or 30+ sexual assaults would have the opportunity to serve their time and then be released from prison?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes. now answer me this question. do you think a person who has committed 10+ murders or 30+ sexual assaults would have the opportunity to serve their time and then be released from prison?


I said above mate, I think rape is one of the worst crimes and the punishment should last a lifetime, however delhi et al take the view that once the sentence has been served the event should be forgotten, no doubt on the 3rd 4th or 30th offence they might start having doubts but as long as the team win - who cares eh?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I said above mate, I think rape is one of the worst crimes and the punishment should last a lifetime, however delhi et al take the view that once the sentence has been served the event should be forgotten, no doubt on the 3rd 4th or 30th offence they might start having doubts but as long as the team win - who cares eh?


again, you appear to be putting words into his mouth. where did he say anything should be forgotten? what is the point in a sentence if you aren't allowed to live your life after it? also thanks for ignoring my question


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> again, you appear to be putting words into his mouth. where did he say anything should be forgotten? what is the point in a sentence if you aren't allowed to live your life after it? also thanks for ignoring my question


I didnt ignore your question mate, read my posts.

delhi is the one saying rapists should be able to continue where they left off, I`m saying rape is one of the crimes (like murder) that should mean the effective end to yours, never spent, on record for ever, no longer employable.

In the case of the OP I said the age difference between the two may have been a mitigating factor but Jamie Oliver is been a sly cvnt using this person to garner publicity.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I didnt ignore your question mate, read my posts.
> 
> delhi is the one saying rapists should be able to continue where they left off, I`m saying rape is one of the crimes (like murder) that should mean the effective end to yours, never spent, on record for ever, no longer employable.
> 
> In the case of the OP I said the age difference between the two may have been a mitigating factor but Jamie Oliver is been a sly cvnt using this person to garner publicity.


it's an interesting suggestion, so after committing the crime and completing their sentence the only way they can survive is either on benefits or turning to crime. is that what you're saying?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> it's an interesting suggestion, so after committing the crime and completing their sentence the only way they can survive is either on benefits or turning to crime. is that what you're saying?


seize their assets and let em rot mate - I`m a bit old fashioned sometimes.


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't think anyone is saying let paedophiles work with children but in a kitchen ? Why not ? I'd rather him earn a living then pay for him with my tax for the rest of his life. Lets not forgot convicted sex offenders are on record for life and can't work with children. A lot of them are not allowed access to computers etc aswell.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> seize their assets and let em rot mate - I`m a bit old fashioned sometimes.


so deny them the tools to make an honest living?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

If you choose to rape, murder, torture etc, then you should be hanged in my opinion. You definitely shouldn't be given great opportunities such as that.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes said:


> If you choose to rape, murder, torture etc, then you should be hanged in my opinion. You definitely shouldn't be given great opportunities such as that.


best hope they get the right man then


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> best hope they get the right man then


Yes, that is a good point and I don't have anything to say to that really.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> best hope they get the right man then


And accept the fact that if you make the punishment for rape the same as murder then the murder rate will increase significantly.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> And accept the fact that if you make the punishment for rape the same as murder then the murder rate will increase significantly.


What?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes said:


> What?


I think he means that potential rapists would have nothing to lose by killing their victims.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> I think he means that potential rapists would have nothing to lose by killing their victims.


"lets not turn this rape into a murder"


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes said:


> What?


Simple logic. For the rapist, killing their victim would not increase the potential consequences but might reduce the likelihood of being caught or convicted.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Simple logic. For the rapist, killing their victim would not increase the potential consequences but might reduce the likelihood of being caught or convicted.


Good point. Didn't think about that before.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Simple logic. For the rapist, killing their victim would not increase the potential consequences but might reduce the likelihood of being caught or convicted.


Well it might be the difference between one life sentence and two, eg life minimum of 15 years for rape on its own, life minimum of 30 years for rape + murder.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> Well it might be the difference between one life sentence and two, eg life minimum of 15 years for rape on its own, life minimum of 30 years for rape + murder.


not if the punishment is hanging


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Obviously rapists once served their time have to work in the future, but I don't know why somebody like Jamie Oliver would want this guy anywhere near him, it's disgusting what he did. He should be in some factory job nobody wants rather than a prestigious position that he's in. Same with the footballer Ched Evans. He should be litter picking somewhere,not about to sign for Sheffield United.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> not if the punishment is hanging


Well yes, in that case Ian's point stands.


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Well yes, in that case Ian's point stands.


Hang them twice!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Well it might be the difference between one life sentence and two, eg life minimum of 15 years for rape on its own, life minimum of 30 years for rape + murder.


Life mn 15 years for rape alone?????


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Obviously rapists once served their time have to work in the future, but I don't know why somebody like Jamie Oliver would want this guy anywhere near him, it's disgusting what he did. He should be in some factory job nobody wants rather than a prestigious position that he's in. Same with the footballer Ched Evans. He should be litter picking somewhere,not about to sign for Sheffield United.


not in saxondales utopia. they are forbidden from legally providing for themselves and family. absolute genius when you think about it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DGM said:


> Hang them twice!


kick them in the bollocks then hang them


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> Obviously rapists once served their time have to work in the future, but I don't know why somebody like Jamie Oliver would want this guy anywhere near him, it's disgusting what he did. He should be in some factory job nobody wants rather than a prestigious position that he's in. Same with the footballer Ched Evans. He should be litter picking somewhere,not about to sign for Sheffield United.


how do you decide what level of job a convicted paedophile is allowed though? I'd be pretty annoyed if I was a litter picker and then it was decided that my job was 'low' enough for paedophiles, whilst other jobs were not.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> so deny them the tools to make an honest living?





Yes said:


> If you choose to rape, murder, torture etc, then you should be hanged in my opinion. You definitely shouldn't be given great opportunities such as that.


what he said



Ashcrapper said:


> best hope they get the right man then


maybe not then


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> how do you decide what level of job a convicted paedophile is allowed though? I'd be pretty annoyed if I was a litter picker and then it was decided that my job was 'low' enough for paedophiles, whilst other jobs were not.


If you're a little picker and you're annoyed that the job is deemed low then it shows that your intellect matches your job role.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> not in saxondales utopia. they are forbidden from legally providing for themselves and family. absolute genius when you think about it


I never said it was workable, let em rot in the scrap yards like they used to - no offence meant to the decent honest people who work in scrap yards but you get my drift.

Rapist, murder and paedophilia do not deserve a second chance, that should be the deterrent not the jail sentence. imo


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> If you're a little picker and you're annoyed that the job is deemed low then it shows that your intellect matches your job role.


Difference between being deemed low and being deemed so low (morally and professionally) that it's one of the few jobs paedophiles can do.

Unless I'm showing my lack of intellect now and didn't understand what you just said correctly .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> how do you decide what level of job a convicted paedophile is allowed though? I'd be pretty annoyed if I was a litter picker and then it was decided that my job was 'low' enough for paedophiles, whilst other jobs were not.


tough shit, under these new UKM laws they can only work in certain jobs or not at all, dont think that's been confirmed yet. there is a potential gap in the market - jobs4nonces. wonder if the domain name is available


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Difference between being deemed low and being deemed so low (morally and professionally) that it's one of the few jobs paedophiles can do.
> 
> Unless I'm showing my lack of intellect now and didn't understand what you just said correctly .


no, he just didnt grasp the simple point you made


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> tough shit, under these new UKM laws they can only work in certain jobs or not at all, dont think that's been confirmed yet. there is a potential gap in the market - jobs4nonces. wonder if the domain name is available


think NACRO already have that covered


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Difference between being deemed low and being deemed so low (morally and professionally) that it's one of the few jobs paedophiles can do.
> 
> Unless I'm showing my lack of intellect now and didn't understand what you just said correctly .


Well it's a **** job isn't it, there can't be many litter pickers about thinking they're in a coveted role.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> tough shit, under these new UKM laws they can only work in certain jobs or not at all, dont think that's been confirmed yet. there is a potential gap in the market - jobs4nonces. wonder if the domain name is available


Lol I think you may be on to a nice business venture there.

Whilst I'd like to help, unfortunately with my low level of intellect I wouldn't be able to offer much.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Well it's a **** job isn't it, there can't be many litter pickers about thinking they're in a coveted role.


the actual job is irrelevant for ****s sake, the point he is making is that it is deemed suitable for paedophiles, the most reviled people in society therefore labelling anyone in that job as low as they are. **** me


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> Well it's a **** job isn't it, there can't be many litter pickers about thinking they're in a coveted role.


I'm sure they don't. But that's not really my point.

Generally being considered a low role from a professional aspect is different to there being an actual rule saying the job is low enough that paedophiles can only do it


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> the actual job is irrelevant for ****s sake, the point he is making is that it is deemed suitable for paedophiles, the most reviled people in society therefore labelling anyone in that job as low as they are. **** me


Exactly this!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Life mn 15 years for rape alone?????


Read what I said in context, I wasn't stating what the punishment for rape should be, I was merely giving an example to question the point Ian Montrose made.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> the actual job is irrelevant for ****s sake, the point he is making is that it is deemed suitable for paedophiles, the most reviled people in society therefore labelling anyone in that job as low as they are. **** me


I understand what he was saying, I don't understand why you're under the impression I didn't.

It wouldn't be nice to go to a litter picker and tell him that as he's got a poor job that we're going to put murderers and rapists alongside him so i'm not saying that. But that's what level society should let them fall too.

I don't agree that Ched Evans for example should have only got a 5 year sentence. I don't agree a 5 year sentence should be halved. Therefore he has been lawfully judged and lawfully served his time but morally I do not think he has been punished enough.

The only way society can really get their 'own back' on him is if he leads an un-privileged life. That's because it costs us a fortune to jail him.

Giving him a job as a pro footballer will enable him to live a life many of us wouldn't be able to have. But we have been decent members of society. That doesn't seem fair. There is no retribution there. He missed out on 2 and a half years but the girl he raped will always remember that, and then for her to have to hear about him earning all this money and plaudits from his fans, it's absolutely sickening that this can happen.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Won't he just say it's equality in the work place ?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Well it's a **** job isn't it, there can't be many litter pickers about thinking they're in a coveted role.


They probably earn more than a lot of other people who's jobs on the face of it appear more "respectable" much like bin men who aint doing that bad either.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> They probably earn more than a lot of other people who's jobs on the face of it appear more "respectable" much like bin men who aint doing that bad either.


I don't really want to argue about it, I chose a job that's generally regarded as poor to make a point. I've worked jobs that are unfashionable too.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> I understand what he was saying, I don't understand why you're under the impression I didn't.
> 
> It wouldn't be nice to go to a litter picker and tell him that as he's got a poor job that we're going to put murderers and rapists alongside him so i'm not saying that. But that's what level society should let them fall too.
> 
> ...


hear, hear.

there maybe a chance that whichever club is sh`tty enough to offer him a contract comes to realise that the agro of playing him makes the idea unworkable. I can`t see he`s going to not get grief on the pitch or from the stands.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> I understand what he was saying, I don't understand why you're under the impression I didn't.


sorry, I must have misread your posts


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Read what I said in context, I wasn't stating what the punishment for rape should be, I was merely giving an example to question the point Ian Montrose made.


I did several times but to confirm...if a rapist killed their victim they could be sentenced for both crimes rape and murder thus a longer sentence? Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> I understand what he was saying, I don't understand why you're under the impression I didn't.
> 
> It wouldn't be nice to go to a litter picker and tell him that as he's got a poor job that we're going to put murderers and rapists alongside him so i'm not saying that. But that's what level society should let them fall too.
> 
> ...


He may have got that impression from you quite arrogantly missing the point by suggesting that for the poor litter pickers that felt hard done by (because of this new paedo job rule), it would mean their level of intellect matched their level of job.

Also by you suggesting that no litter pickers think their job is prestigious, as an argument against how it would make this group of people feel.

Now you're explicitly stating that the level of society paedos should fall in to, is the same as litter pickers. Which is exactly my point.

Why is it not okay for ched to earn so much, making those on a decent wage feel hard done by. But is okay to declare litter pickers (also a lot of other minimum wage jobs I assume) as a worthy 'level of society' for paedophiles to work.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Just gone right off that cnut!

imo, and it might sound a bit harsh, but people who sympathize with nonces are just as bad. How could you stand to be near such a vile creature without getting an overwhelming urge to cave their skull in


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't really want to argue about it, I chose a job that's generally regarded as poor to make a point. I've worked jobs that are unfashionable too.


Fair enough, I wasn't looking for an argument either, just suggesting why some may not quite see it the way you do, aside from the pay and perceived respectability of any given profession, I think safety of children (in the case of pedo's) would have to be a more serious concern, there might be some poorly paid crappy jobs that actually mean the people doing them have greater access to children.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> He may have got that impression from you quite arrogantly missing the point by suggesting that for the poor litter pickers that felt hard done by (because of this new paedo job rule), it would mean their level of intellect matched their level of job.
> 
> Also by you suggesting that no litter pickers think their job is prestigious, as an argument against how it would make this group of people feel.
> 
> ...


saved me the job


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

saxondale said:


> hear, hear.
> 
> there maybe a chance that whichever club is sh`tty enough to offer him a contract comes to realise that the agro of playing him makes the idea unworkable. I can`t see he`s going to not get grief on the pitch or from the stands.


I dunno, whenever i've seen Marlon King play he didn't seem to give a damn and Lee Hughes actively used to play up to the fans and wind them up.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> I dunno, whenever i've seen Marlon King play he didn't seem to give a damn and Lee Hughes actively used to play up to the fans and wind them up.


what should they do?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> He may have got that impression from you quite arrogantly missing the point by suggesting that for the poor litter pickers that felt hard done by (because of this new paedo job rule), it would mean their level of intellect matched their level of job.
> 
> Also by you suggesting that no litter pickers think their job is prestigious, as an argument against how it would make this group of people feel.
> 
> ...


I didn't talk about 'worthiness' but they're the lowest paid and that's the level that ex-rapists and murderers should be. Anyway stop getting your knickers in a twist because I made a few jokes about litter picking being a **** job. Funny you're happy to let an ex-murderer or rapist lead the life of riley but you come down heavy on somebody who makes a joke about **** jobs!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> what should they do?


Show some remorse and not put yourself in the public eye. Definitely not jeer to the crowd and **** them off.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Funny you're happy to let an ex-murderer or rapist lead the life of riley but you come down heavy on somebody who makes a joke about **** jobs!


or just do the job they are qualified/have the skill to do?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> or just do the job they are qualified/have the skill to do?


you say 'just the job' but it's not 'just' a job is it? it's a job pretty much every bloke in the country wishes they were doing.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> you say 'just the job' but it's not 'just' a job is it? it's a job pretty much every bloke in the country wishes they were doing.


yes. it's exactly that -a job. same as being a film star, f1 driver or anything else that happens to earn a boatload of money. you either have the skill, talent and dedication to do it or you dont. it's got **** all to do with being privileged.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> yet if the guy wasn`t a footballer or sportsman @Delhi would be demanding his balls on a stick (probably)


you are a million miles off mate. there are Two issues at stake here:

Punishment and rehabilitation

do i like like peodophilia and rapists? Of course not I despise them and if it were up to me I would castrate one or possibly both of them if guilty (punishment) but once someone has been punished and served that sentence they should not then need to be subject to further punishment and sentencing. That is a bit unfair don't you think. So that brings us to rehabilitation. If someone is rehabilitated they won't commit the crime again and there is NO reason they should not do their profession as a job. What you are saying is crazy. Just because he is a footballer makes no difference. Would you say a joiner has no right to be a joiner after he evaded tax one year and got caught? By the way tax evasion is a crown offence and VERY serious punishment.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes. it's exactly that -a job. same as being a film star, f1 driver or anything else that happens to earn a boatload of money. you either have the skill, talent and dedication to do it or you dont. it's got **** all to do with being privileged.


I like how you wanted to right the f word so much there you've had to mess around with the colours and what not so it doesn't filter out.

Look point i'm making is I think that rapists and murderers should be made to have rubbish lives as there is no real way the can serve a punishment equal to their crime without being raped or murdered themselves in the same vain as they have to others. If you give them a great job likely they will be going to live a great life.

You obviously disagree so we're starting to go round in circles. But I wonder if you'll ever employ a rapist or murderer in a decent job yourself!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> or just do the job they are qualified/have the skill to do?


so your teacher paedophile gets his job back too?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes. it's exactly that -a job. same as being a film star, f1 driver or anything else that happens to earn a boatload of money. you either have the skill, talent and dedication to do it or you dont. it's got **** all to do with being privileged.


it has everything to do with being privileged mate, the only difference between a premier footballer and my mate Joe is right place right time


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

saxondale said:


> yet if the guy wasn`t a footballer or sportsman @Delhi would be demanding his balls on a stick (probably)


Oh and just to add I hate football and footballers, bunch of overpaid wee ****3rs. So don't put words in my mouth and take what I am saying out of context. I think you are not getting the point here. It's the sentence and punishment not fitting the crime you have a gripe with. And I agree with that, but if a man has done his time he has a right to get on with his life in his chosen career whatever that is. Else he be punished for ever and where do we draw the line? Its like saying you must smack your kid everyday for the rest of their life for stealing a cookie. No the punishment is on smacked hand.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> you are a million miles off mate. there are Two issues at stake here:
> 
> Punishment and rehabilitation
> 
> do i like like peodophilia and rapists? Of course not I despise them and if it were up to me I would castrate one or possibly both of them if guilty (punishment) but once someone has been punished and served that sentence they should not then need to be subject to further punishment and sentencing. That is a bit unfair don't you think. So that brings us to rehabilitation. If someone is rehabilitated they won't commit the crime again and there is NO reason they should not do their profession as a job. What you are saying is crazy. Just because he is a footballer makes no difference. Would you say a joiner has no right to be a joiner after he evaded tax one year and got caught? By the way tax evasion is a crown offence and VERY serious punishment.


my thoughts are posted in the previous pages mate, i dont give a fcvk about what fair.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> so your teacher paedophile gets his job back too?


yes because paedophiles are allowed to work with children arent they ffs



ellisrimmer said:


> I like how you wanted to right the f word so much there you've had to mess around with the colours and what not so it doesn't filter out.
> 
> Look point i'm making is I think that rapists and murderers should be made to have rubbish lives as there is no real way the can serve a punishment equal to their crime without being raped or murdered themselves in the same vain as they have to others. If you give them a great job likely they will be going to live a great life.
> 
> You obviously disagree so we're starting to go round in circles. But I wonder if you'll ever employ a rapist or murderer in a decent job yourself!


I take my swearing very seriously.



saxondale said:


> it has everything to do with being privileged mate, the only difference between a premier footballer and my mate Joe is right place right time


and if you believe that then you are as suspected a bit simple


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

saxondale said:


> my thoughts are posted in the previous pages mate, i dont give a fcvk about what fair.


The thing is though, it wasn't fair, it can never be fair because you're not gonna subject them to what they did to others. Even if you go for the death penalty if a bloke has killed, you're not gonna kill him with the axe he killed with are you? and you can never re-create the fear and panic the victim was subjected to


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Oh and just to add I hate football and footballers, bunch of overpaid wee ****3rs. So don't put words in my mouth and take what I am saying out of context. I think you are not getting the point here. It's the sentence and punishment not fitting the crime you have a gripe with. And I agree with that, but if a man has done his time he has a right to get on with his life in his chosen career whatever that is. Else he be punished for ever and where do we draw the line? Its like saying you must smack your kid everyday for the rest of their life for stealing a cookie. No the punishment is on smacked hand.


dont put words in my mouth - then puts words in my mouth. I dont have a problem with footballers wages, I know some, work for some and know some of the people who bank role both of my local clubs and don`t begrudge them a penny.

what I said was anyone convicted of the big three should have their assets seized and become unemployable as the real deterrent, would you employ a convicted rapist in your gym?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> The thing is though, it wasn't fair, it can never be fair because you're not gonna subject them to what they did to others. Even if you go for the death penalty if a bloke has killed, you're not gonna kill him with the axe he killed with are you? and you can never re-create the fear and panic the victim was subjected to


delhi said its not fair mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes because paedophiles are allowed to work with children arent they ffs


but now your contradicting yourself, some crimes can include an ongoing punishment - simply add rape to the list.



> and if you believe that then you are as suspected a bit simple


and you dont know many pro footballers then mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> but now your contradicting yourself, some crimes can include an ongoing punishment - simply add rape to the list.
> 
> and you dont know many pro footballers then mate.


im not contradicting myself at all. and as it happens I know quite a few pro footballers and ones who didnt make it. if you genuinely think that being a premier league footballer is down to right time right place rather than skill then you're deluded


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> if you genuinely think that being a premier league footballer is down to right time right place rather than skill then you're deluded


was that what I said? go read it again mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> was that what I said? go read it again mate.
> 
> it has everything to do with being privileged mate, the only difference between a premier footballer and my mate Joe is right place right time


 :confused1:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> :confused1:


his face didn`t fit mate, most skilled footballer of his generation, I`m sure everybody has a friend like my mate Joe.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> his face didn`t fit mate, most skilled footballer of his generation, I`m sure everybody has a friend like my mate Joe.


sure :mellow:


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Paedos last sight should be a live video of them about to be receiving the lethal injection.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

hang them all.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> after serving his time why shouldn't he be allowed to continue his life in his chosen profession


With all due respect so are you telling me that if the guy raped your kid then you will be perfectly fine with him doing his profession after serving his time?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


> With all due respect so are you telling me that if the guy raped your kid then you will be perfectly fine with him doing his profession after serving his time?


I wouldn't be fine with him being alive, but that is due to the personal nature of it being my child. Still doesn't change the fact that our legal system punishes people as it sees fit then when their time is done they are free to get on with their lives/rehabilitation into society.


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

saxondale said:


> but now your contradicting yourself, some crimes can include an ongoing punishment - simply add rape to the list.


It's not an ongoing punishment it's a safety /rehabilitation thing.

Guy steals diazapam from the pharmacy he runs gets his license to dispense removed.

Doctor who touches patients gets his license to practice medicine removed.

teacher rapes a child get his license to teach children removed.

Saftey for the public and less temptation/ chance to re offend.

People moan about taxes but are happy to let people sit on the dole when they are perfectly capable of doing other (even well paid) jobs?

Dr rapes a pateint has his license stripped and does 10years. Comes out requalifies as an astrophysicist and earns £100k per annum doesn't need to re offend. Or comes out works as a bin man, loses everything turns to drink/drugs generally doesn't care about his life so probably doesn't care about reoffending.

Give them something to lose and they probably won't re offend. (I know there are sick f*cks out there that will either way but thats why punishments are kuh longer for reoffenders)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I wouldn't be fine with him being alive, but that is due to the personal nature of it being my child. Still doesn't change the fact that our legal system punishes people as it sees fit then when their time is done they are free to get on with their lives/rehabilitation into society.


Understand. But do you see how all the moral chatting end up when it touches the personal?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Understand. But do you see how all the moral chatting end up when it touches the personal?


Of course, but what is the point in a punishment if when it's finished it actually hasnt? How is stopping offenders who have served their time from earning a living going to achieve anything? probably send them on their way to more crime.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

If people would stop having children...then there would be no issue with Paedo's


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Of course, but what is the point in a punishment if when it's finished it actually hasnt? How is stopping offenders who have served their time from earning a living going to achieve anything? probably send them on their way to more crime.


True.

So punishment should be longer,

I get your point which make sense in our society

(even if I would hang them all but a guy can dream)

however the guy only took 5 years of jail which seems too less.

I am sure the would have been much less arguments in this thread if the guy was coming from a 25 years sentence.

Then yes if is not my kid good idea to find a job and live honestly but 5 years later?

No, it's too less for the crime.

The real thing is that we need a legal system with "balls"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:



> True.
> 
> So punishment should be longer,
> 
> ...


hit the nail on the head there to be honest. and it's no surprise that nobody seemingly gave a **** how rapists where integrated back into society until one potentially earning £10k a week came about...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kill them all....too many pedos in UK lately.


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Kill them all....too many pedos in UK lately.


Could not agree more my friend.

There is no helping them, destroy them,take the life from them.


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

White Lines said:


> Could not agree more my friend.
> 
> There is no helping them, destroy them,take the life from them.


So killing people isn't a crime if they deserve it?

An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind.


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Correct mate, there is one unforgivable crime and that pedophillia. It's worse than murder and any other crime you can mention.

Name me one thing that's worse??

There is none, a child is innocent and I would not wish that kind of abuse on my worst enemy,.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

White Lines said:


> Correct mate, there is one unforgivable crime and that pedophillia. It's worse than murder and any other crime you can mention.
> 
> Name me one thing that's worse??
> 
> There is none, a child is innocent and I would not wish that kind of abuse on my worst enemy,.


Killing a kid?


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Betty you have a point man but for a grown up to abuse a child sexually they kinda kill them in a way but they have to live with it.

It's something I cannot comprehend and I tell you something pal I would lay life on the line to protect a bairn from something like that.

I have been charged before for leaving my impression on a beast and I ****ing tell you what I would do it again .


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

White Lines said:


> Correct mate, there is one unforgivable crime and that pedophillia. It's worse than murder and any other crime you can mention.
> 
> Name me one thing that's worse??
> 
> There is none, a child is innocent and I would not wish that kind of abuse on my worst enemy,.


Rape is rape to me, age is irrelevant. If my child is 2 or 20. It's all rape. She's just as defenseless.

Would I want that person dead. Probably but I live in the UK we don't have the death penalty and I for one am glad. If the usa can teach us anything it's that the death penalty doesn't work. They still have rapists and murders. The difference is when you know that you're probably going to be killed for the crime you have committed you don't hold back because what's the point. Rape turns Murder and Rape, hell if your going to get put to death why not rape a few more ? Or buy a gun and kill a whole bunch of people after you rape them.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

MrTwisted said:


> Rape is rape to me, age is irrelevant. If my child is 2 or 20. It's all rape. She's just as defenseless.
> 
> Would I want that person dead. Probably but I live in the UK we don't have the death penalty and I for one am glad. If the usa can teach us anything it's that the death penalty doesn't work. They still have rapists and murders. The difference is when you know that you're probably going to be killed for the crime you have committed you don't hold back because what's the point. Rape turns Murder and Rape, hell if your going to get put to death why not rape a few more ? Or buy a gun and kill a whole bunch of people after you rape them.


Mr twisted I understand what you are saying and I respect your opinion,

This might sound harsh but a 20 tywar old might just have a sporting chance where as a 2 yo dosnt. It does not bear thinking about.

I am not saying any scenario is better or worse but I feel so sorry for the kids. I was charged for leaving my impression on a beast and I would do it again, I'm guilty of many 'crimes' in the eyes of these drugs etc, but in my opinion a child is innocent and no matter how ****ed up the world is they should remain innocent.


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

White Lines said:


> Mr twisted I understand what you are saying and I respect your opinion,
> 
> This might sound harsh but a 20 tywar old might just have a sporting chance where a a a 2 yo dosnt. It does not bear thinking about.
> 
> I am not saying any scenario is better or worse but I feel so sorry for the kids. I was charged for leaving my impression on a beast and I would do it again, I'm guilty of many 'crimes' in the eyes of these drugs etc, but in my opinion a child is innocent and noayyer how ****ed up the world is they should remain innocent.


Can't argue with that my man.


----------

